# Clabec Maltese



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

* Saturday I went to visit Ms.Becky and her beautiful Maltese. My mother,sister, and niece came with me, and my mother and sister have fell in love. :wub: The babies were soo beautiful every one of them and Victoria and her sister Diane kept playing with my mom and wanting her to hold them lol. They are all so adorable. My mother and sister had baxter and joey and I had beer belly steve, he is soo pumpkin. I also got to meet Ezekiel, i love his name, and I saw where he had the surgery for his sex change, it is really sad he had to go through all of that he is soo precious. I got to hold Skye he was just like a baby to me, he is precious too, all of them are. There is sooo much joy having the little babies give you kisses, and you love them right back. I can not keep from smiling thinking about them. I have been talking about them the whole day to my family lol and my mom now talks back and how she can't wait till i get my baby boy. She loves maltese now just as much as me. She use to get annoyed with me talking about them and Spoiled Maltese lol but no she knows. My sister will be getting one also, so we will have two brothers together. I am just soo happy. Ms. Becky is a great person, I mean wonderful. She really takes care of all her babies, and my mother was saying this too.I have a countdown till I will be able to get him and I also will be visiting again and again lol. Yeahhhh okay sorry lol. And I hope me saying Ms, to the women on here dont bother anyone it is just that I would feel bad calling people older than me by their names. Well this was my experience! Ms.Becky is a wonderful person. :smilie_daumenpos: *


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You sound so excited!! And all I can say is, it's only going to get better!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new pup! :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

How wonderful that you had such a great visit! I hope to meet Becky myself in the future!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

_Congratulations_ - your furbabie(s) will bring you great joy!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How wonderful to get to spend time with all of the wonderful fluffies. Which one are you getting. Is beer belly Steve going to be yours? Be sure and post pictures when you finally get him.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Becky sure has some cute fluffs. I was madly in love with one of her little boys but he went to a great family!! I'm holding out for Maggie or Darlii. CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Thank you everyone all of you are great! I really like beer belly Steve lol he is already moving around so much, and I also really like the baby my mother was holding it was either baxter or Joey, my sister would not give up the baby she had :smpullhair: , hmmm I really dont know but i think it i mr beer belly steve yep yep :wub: I will be sure to post pictures when I get my little guy, i can not wait to spoil him.*


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwww how EXCITING!!!!  i can't wait to see pics! i would never be able to make up my mind and insist on taking them ALL


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> * Saturday I went to visit Ms.Becky and her beautiful Maltese. My mother,sister, and niece came with me, and my mother and sister have fell in love. :wub: The babies were soo beautiful every one of them and Victoria and her sister Diane kept playing with my mom and wanting her to hold them lol. They are all so adorable. My mother and sister had baxter and joey and I had beer belly steve, he is soo pumpkin. I also got to meet Ezekiel, i love his name, and I saw where he had the surgery for his sex change, it is really sad he had to go through all of that he is soo precious. I got to hold Skye he was just like a baby to me, he is precious too, all of them are. There is sooo much joy having the little babies give you kisses, and you love them right back. I can not keep from smiling thinking about them. I have been talking about them the whole day to my family lol and my mom now talks back and how she can't wait till i get my baby boy. She loves maltese now just as much as me. She use to get annoyed with me talking about them and Spoiled Maltese lol but no she knows. My sister will be getting one also, so we will have two brothers together. I am just soo happy. Ms. Becky is a great person, I mean wonderful. She really takes care of all her babies, and my mother was saying this too.I have a countdown till I will be able to get him and I also will be visiting again and again lol. Yeahhhh okay sorry lol. And I hope me saying Ms, to the women on here dont bother anyone it is just that I would feel bad calling people older than me by their names. Well this was my experience! Ms.Becky is a wonderful person. :smilie_daumenpos: *[/B]


Joy you are such a sweet girl and so is your mom and sister. Thank you for visiting. I really had a nice time. I am sorry it was dark though because the clowns would not come out to see you. I realized that is why after you left...LOLOL

I am so excited knowing that you and your sister are getting two of the brothers. Being able to keep my babies together touches my heart in such a way. Your sister was so sweet. You did not even get a good look at Baxter with her holding him and him sleeping like he was the whole time. I have to say your whole family brought so much joy with you. Your mom is a very sweet lady. I look forward to many many more visits and getting to know all of you better. I also look forward to when you come over during the day and you can see the clowns plow areound the corner of mom's home when I call them. They normally follow me to the back door and sit there and wait on me. You got to see Darlii and Sweet Pea plow but to see the whole crew do it is breath taking. 

Thank you for coming and visiting. And you are welcome anytime. 

Thank you for the sweet words that you have stated here. It melts my heart to read your words. I look forward to many many more years with you and your family. Just remember what I told your mom last night about when you adopt one of my babies you adopt me. I mean it so I get to be with you for a very long time. And watch that niece of yours grow up. I will be giving her the same advise I have given you when she reaches your age.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> *Thank you everyone all of you are great! I really like beer belly Steve lol he is already moving around so much, and I also really like the baby my mother was holding it was either baxter or Joey, my sister would not give up the baby she had :smpullhair: , hmmm I really dont know but i think it i mr beer belly steve yep yep :wub: I will be sure to post pictures when I get my little guy, i can not wait to spoil him.*[/B]


Joy you fell in love with Joey. Beer Belly Steve is the one we were holding first. Remember I showed you his belly and how it was so round..LOLOL And well Baxter will be your sis's baby without a doubt.   Cause she definately will not share will she....ROFLOL!!!

When you come for your next visit if you will remind me I will try and get a few pics for you to share here. I do not know if you have thought about it yet but which ever one you choose I can send you different stages of his life and you can start a little collection of him. And maybe have a slide show go across your computer screen. Just let me know and I will be more than happy to get them to you if you want them.


I am very excited about Joy getting the baby. I am also excited to the fact that we are going to have our first Clabec Maltese baby's mommy be a member. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes lol Baxter is my sister's baby all the way lol! My mother said she will be getting a baby in the future hopefully, and she hopes that he or she will get along with the other two. I told her they will because they are soo sweet and friendly. Yes I think Joey has my heart, Joy and Joey :wub: aww I love it, he was soo punpkin and gave me kisses. I would love pictures of him, and I can not wait to visit again. I also look forward to you being in our life for a very long time. Thank you again!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

how exciting!!! congratulations on your new baby... i cant wait to see pictures of both the boys :aktion033:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:chili: Congratulations! :chili: There's nothing sweeter than a brand new puppy in the house.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

How exciting!!!!!! We are going to need pictures. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How FUN!!! The Anticipation until you can bring them home must be incredible!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That is so exciting!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:  Becky's babies are really beautiful. Glad to hear that your sister fell in love with Baxter. He's the one i named. :biggrin: We want lots of pictures. 


Becky i don't think i was a member at the time you had gotten Ezekiel. Why did he have to get desexed?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> That is so exciting!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Becky's babies are really beautiful. Glad to hear that your sister fell in love with Baxter. He's the one i named. :biggrin: We want lots of pictures.
> 
> 
> Becky i don't think i was a member at the time you had gotten Ezekiel. Why did he have to get desexed?[/B]


Thank you Debbie for the compliment. That is so sweet of you to say. I hope that one day soon we can also meet. You do know that the babies she is talking about is the one when we were in here awainting their arrival. 

About Ezekiel here is a link to what he went through......
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=27407


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Becky has some very sweet looking pups...........I have my eye on Jackirose! I get first choice on her, right Becky????? :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Becky has some very sweet looking pups...........I have my eye on Jackirose! I get first choice on her, right Becky????? :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Yes Carol if you can talk Rhonda into giving her up you get first choice. She still swares Jacki is going with her when she graduates. But that is a very long time away. She has 2 years of high school and I am not sure how many collage..LOLOL


Thank you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I can't wait to see pics with the new family. 

You're very lucky, and so are we. We will continue watching them grow. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Becky is awesome, we are all very proud of her.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very excitng news...........we can't wait for lots of puppy pictures.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I can't wait to see pics with the new family.
> 
> You're very lucky, and so are we. We will continue watching them grow. :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> Becky is awesome, we are all very proud of her.[/B]


Debbie thank you. You have brought happy tears to my eyes. I am very proud to have all of you as extended family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 


If Joy will remind me the next time she comes to visit I will be sure to get some pics and post them for you all.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Thanks everyone :grouphug: *


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just read this post and wanted to add my congratulations too. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

> Just read this post and wanted to add my congratulations too. Can't wait for pictures. [/B]


*Thank you :biggrin: *


----------

